# Hello



## featherworks (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello to all. I am new to this camping thing. My wife and I looked at ALOT of campers with lots of floorplans and we decided that an Outback was right for us. We baught an '06 25RS S in June and have been on 4 camping trips and love it. I have been a reader of this site for a short while and have learned TONS! Thanks to all who share.

Phil


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers. I's a great site! Enjoy


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new Outbacker. You are going to like it here and you will like Outbackers!


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi and welcome. I grew up in Amite County and currently live near Jackson. Percy Quin is on my short list of favorite camping spots, I went there a lot as a kid! I joined this site a few months ago and really have learned a lot. This is our first travel trailer and having this site is a great resource to have for outback owners, you will love it.


----------



## featherworks (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey TimbaJack, what part? I live in Mars Hill. We might have to hook up at Percy Quin sometime. Have you ever been to Tishomingo State Park? We went there last weekend and other than the lake being WAYYYY low, it was great!! I have lived here all my life and until this weekend had never been on the Trace. All I can say is WOW it is pretty this time of year!

Phil


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome featherworks!

Congrats on the Outback and Happy Camping


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

featherworks said:


> Hey TimbaJack, what part? I live in Mars Hill. We might have to hook up at Percy Quin sometime. Have you ever been to Tishomingo State Park? We went there last weekend and other than the lake being WAYYYY low, it was great!! I have lived here all my life and until this weekend had never been on the Trace. All I can say is WOW it is pretty this time of year!
> 
> Phil


Centreville. Yeah we'll have to get together sometime. I've been to Tishomingo SP on a field trip for a class I took at SMCC years ago but havnt camped there. It is beautiful up there. There are a few good dry camping spots along the trace and they are free (no hookups), I've heard that Rocky Springs near Port Gibson is nice. They are first come first serve and get crowded quick though this time of year.


----------

